# Fedora Core 3 FAQ



## mail2and (Mar 24, 2005)

*Auto-mounting windows partitions in FC3:*

*1. FAT32 Partitions:*

First create a folder say *"C"* in */home* or wherever u like..

suppose u want to mount C:

go to terminal(Konsole in KDE) and type

*mount -t vfat /dev/hda1 /home/C*

for dhda5) type

*mount -t vfat /dev/hda5 /home/D*

"D" being another folder in /home

now to auto-mount the partitions every time u start up...

go to */etc* and edit the *fstab* file

add the following 2 lines at the end and save the file:
*
/dev/hda1 /home/C defaults 0 0
/dev/hda5 /home/D defaults 0 0
*
Similarly u can deal with ur E:[hda6] and so on.....

*
2. NTFS Partitions*

*www.mjmwired.net/resources/mjm-fedora-fc3.shtml

For ur NTFS partitions.... u can refer to this page.... scroll down here and come to the sub-topic *'MOUNT NTFS PARTITIONS'*


*FC3 Xmms Mp3 problem:*


*heidelberg.freshrpms.net/rpm.html?id=402

download this file* (xmms-mp3-1.2.10-9.1.1.fc3.fr.i386.rpm)*

in terminal type...

*rpm -ivh xmms-mp3-1.2.10-9.1.1.fc3.fr.i386.rpm*



Now go to:

*Options|Preferences|Audio I/O Plugins*


*MPEG Layer 1/2/3 Placeholder Plugin*


Uncheck the enable button next to this....

and you are done with xmms!

_
*MAKING FC3 BOOT INTO KDE BY DEFAULT*_
EDIT */etc/sysconfig/desktop*

CHANGE 

*DESKTOP="GNOME" *

to: 

*DESKTOP="KDE"*


----------



## vignesh (Mar 29, 2005)

> mount -t vfat /dev/hda1 /home/C defaults 0 0
> mount -t vfat /dev/hda5 /home/D defaults 0 0



I did that but it dosent seem to work.Also even I have mounted the partitions  and when I logout as root and login the normal account I am unable to see the partitions.I edited the fstab using the cat keyword Is there any other way to edit the fstab .


----------



## Ashootosh (Mar 30, 2005)

I also tried automount as suggested but didnt worked!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Mar 30, 2005)

vignesh said:
			
		

> > mount -t vfat /dev/hda1 /home/C defaults 0 0
> > mount -t vfat /dev/hda5 /home/D defaults 0 0
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Ashootosh said:
			
		

> I also tried automount as suggested but didnt worked!!!!!!!!!!



I think the procedure is right...

But you will have to first create the directories in home(or is it /mnt ???) directory...


----------



## ujjwal (Mar 30, 2005)

Actually the line in /etc/fstab should be



> /dev/hda1 /home/C vfat defaults 0 0



You should not put the mount command in the fstab file, the fstab just has a list of the filesystems visible to the system, not the commands to mount them 

Also, if you want to mount the DOS partitions such that only root can write to them but all users can read from them, replace "defaults" with "umask=022".


----------



## Ashootosh (Mar 30, 2005)

hey thanx ujjwal it worked man!!!


----------



## mail2and (Mar 31, 2005)

oops that was a grave mistake  thnx for pointing out ujjwal  

i sure messed up


----------



## vignesh (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanks a lot ujjwal .It worked for me too.


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Mar 31, 2005)

BTW guys!!

Does this work in any Linux(like mine is Ubuntu) or only in Fedora???

Plz reply ASAP...

Cheers!!!

] K8)8)L [


----------



## ujjwal (Mar 31, 2005)

It will work any any gnu/linux distribution.


----------



## firewall (Apr 2, 2005)

ujjwal said:
			
		

> It will work any any *gnu/linux* distribution.



Its good to see you *FREE* , Ujjwal.....  

a.m


----------



## Santosh Halemani (Apr 11, 2005)

I am trying that hope i will get it.  . 
                                                               tANKS


----------



## vignesh (Apr 16, 2005)

cool_dude_prav said:
			
		

> BTW guys!!
> 
> Does this work in any Linux(like mine is Ubuntu) or only in Fedora???
> 
> ...



In ubuntu give it like this

/dev/hda1 /mnt/winc vfat umask =000 0 0


----------



## h4xbox (May 21, 2005)

we can also edit the fstab using vi as "$ vi /etc/fstab"

$=terminal/konsole


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 2, 2005)

Can we enable file-write in fc3 - for ntfs drives ?????


----------



## GNUrag (Aug 3, 2005)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Can we enable file-write in fc3 - for ntfs drives ?????


NTFS Write access support was there in Linux kernel since 2.4 version, but it was quite alpha. With 2.6 kernel sources, the [EXPERIMENTAL]  tag while compiling was removed, it could still be dangerous in certain circumstances.


----------



## sba (Aug 4, 2005)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Can we enable file-write in fc3 - for ntfs drives ?????


Try Captive NTFS or if you don't mind paying then Paragon NTFS.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 6, 2005)

is there an lnx that has been released and works on NTFS ??

they work on fat i heard...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 6, 2005)

both r pay dude...

I want it integrated in the kernel....

Is that possible ????????????


----------



## GNUrag (Aug 6, 2005)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> is there an lnx that has been released and works on NTFS ??


I want to know the rationale behing a GNULinux distribution that needs to work 100% in tandem with NTFS filesystem. If NTFS is so much important for you then please stick to windows.



			
				QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> both r pay dude...


Captive NTFS is not paid. Its is GPL. Did you even try to download captive driver?

The captive project has already achieved its goal of implementing Read/Write access to the ntfs filesystem. But they have done this using emulation of ntfs.sys windows driver, so this driver cannot go inside the kernel and has to be installed separately.


			
				QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> I want it integrated in the kernel....
> Is that possible ????????????


Write access is integrated into the kernel also. Would you mind to download the 2.6.12.4 stock kernel and compile it yourself and see??


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 7, 2005)

I tried to do that but my sys crashes when it does bout 20 % compilation

*Also, in FC4 install boot up it doesnt boot up after initializing the uniform cd driver 3.20 (not sure bout the name) and it says me to append a correct "root=" name for the memory block in which the bootimages are to be loades, it says (8,3) block couldnt be found...*

Also change this sticky to FC4 now that u have provided it at last...[/b]


----------



## vignesh (Aug 21, 2005)

How to make Fedora Core 3 show the lsit of os`s without having to press a key to show them like rh9 or others.


----------

